
Cassidy Curtis's Marvelous Surface Drawings (1996) [pdf] - iamjeff
http://www.math.brown.edu/~banchoff/BHE.pdf
======
bluenose69
This is what an alumni magazine is for: celebrating students' achievements.
Just think of how it felt to see that homework! This is what professors live
for. I'm not surprised that Banchoff talked about this whilst receiving a
teaching award, since any true teacher knows that the real award is
occasionally seeing students like Curtis.

------
vessenes
I took this class in the early 1990s; Banchoff was quite an interesting
fellow, and excellent at motivating undergraduates. One of the things he
offered his honors class was a chance at getting hired to do research as a
freshman/sophomore.

He was one of the best lecturers I've seen; he'd collect questions about the
previous reading at the beginning of class, and realtime construct a lecture
about the material by winding his way through answering all the questions.

The combination was pretty motivating; I spent many hours shading 3d graphs by
hand. Mine weren't this nice, but I still wish I had them.

~~~
oppositelock
I also took Banchoff's class in the early '90's. It was fantastic, and he had
a knack for filling multivariable calculus with excitement. I'll never forget
his "monkey saddle" graphs.

That class kicked my ass, but it was one of the most memorable classes that I
took at Brown.

------
seesomesense
If you have seen Shrek or How to Train Your Dragon, you have seen some of the
work the student produced after graduation.

See [http://www.imdb.com/name/nm0996697/](http://www.imdb.com/name/nm0996697/)

~~~
ralfd
His website states that after Dreamworks he works for Google now. But I guess
this is one of his best works:

[http://otherthings.com/howtobaby/](http://otherthings.com/howtobaby/)

------
davepeck
He's still doing awesome stuff. See his blog, for example:
[http://otherthings.com/blog/](http://otherthings.com/blog/) (I never knew
Cassidy but I studied under Tom Banchoff a few years later, so I certainly
knew his homeworks!)

------
GuiA
Notable that Cassidy Curtis is a synesthete:

[http://otherthings.com/uw/syn/](http://otherthings.com/uw/syn/)

I wonder if that plays a role.

Fantastic article, thanks for sharing.

------
RBerenguel
Oh, nice! If you enjoy "mathematical drawing" give a look at "A topological
picturebook" by George K. Francis.

